# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  كيفية صلاة الاستخارة _ فضيلة الشيخ إبن باز رحمه الله تعالى

## الوتر الحساس

فتـاوى 

العنوان كيفية صلاة الاستخارة 
المجيب العلامة/ عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله - 
المفتي العام للمملكة العربية السعودية سابقاً 
التصنيف الفهرسة/ كتاب الصلاة/ صلاة التطوع/صلاة الضحى 
التاريخ 24/7/1422 


السؤال 
ما كيفية صلاة الاستخارة ؟ 



الجواب 
صلاة الاستخارة سنة، والدعاء فيها يكون بعد السلام كما جاء بذلك الحديث الشريف. 
وصفتها: أن يصلي ركعتين مثل بقية صلاة النافلة، يقرأ في كل ركعة فاتحة الكتاب وما تيسر من القرآن ، ثم يرفع يديه بعد السلام ويدعو بالدعاء الوارد في ذلك، وهو:" اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك، وأستقدرك بقدرتك، وأسألك من فضلك العظيم؛ فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر، وتعلم ولا أعلم، وأنت علام الغيوب، اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر، [ويسميه بعينه من زواج، أو سفر، أو غيرهما] خير لي في ديني، ومعاشي، وعاقبة أمري فاقدره لي، ويسره لي، ثم بارك لي فيه . وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر شرّ لي في ديني ، ومعاشي، وعاقبة أمري فاصرفه عني، واصرفني عنه، واقدر لي الخير حيث كان ثم أرضني به " رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## بنت بو حمد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## غرووب 22

سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## Dont_Care

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛ 

جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♡
●● أَسْتَغْفِرُ الله الَّذِي لا إِله إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ ●●

----------

